# Monstrous Garage Kogatani R34!



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Found this on Riceboytv.com

Im gunna need a smoke :smokin:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Looks hard as :smokin:

Big fan......


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Thats awesome!!! Any more pics?


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Plenty here --> RiceBoyTV : Feature Cars : Garage Kagotani's Time Attack Nissan Skyline R34


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Those tyres look great! :smokin:


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Wasn't that in Jap Performance a couple of years ago? Looks very familiar...


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Allways nice to see that car . .absolutely stunning.

The only part I don't like is the rear bumper . . might be functional , but has lost any design elements the GTR had.
The front is the best radical bumper for the R34 GTR, also loving the front fender vents:smokin:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm loving all that, what an awesome machine!

That front bumper in one piece is staggering. Love the interior too.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

What a beautiful car:bowdown1:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

wow, i could have sworn i logged on to the gtr forum not a porn site!

that is awesome! am very jealous


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Jim27 said:


> Wasn't that in Jap Performance a couple of years ago? Looks very familiar...


Probably J-tuner....shot this few years back. Seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth that car.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

front wings are lovely, especially the bottom of them


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

DCD said:


> Probably J-tuner....shot this few years back. Seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth that car.


Yeh! thats about right, l enquired about the kit back then, but was told the quality was not that good, so ditched the idea.

Awsesome looking car though!


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

always been a fan of this car, raw and hard looking. Looks like a dominator!


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Would love to see this car in action any vids of this car?


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow stunning R34,any videos off it in action?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Remember seeing it at TAS, my jaw hit the floor - stunning car.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

that looks evil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wicked car

spec list?????


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

reminds me of a white tiger from the front


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I think its gone to my number 1 R34 GTR.

I remember seeing this in a couple of mags (poss this year) and I totally forgot about it. Im thinking of a similar paint sceme for my R32 next year. Ice white with mixed in carbon items.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

High Performance Imports had a good artical about this car last year. Great car and pics.


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Haven't seen any vids of it yet but you can be sure I was looking! Those wheels kill me! and for anyone looking for more images check out riceboytv.com, and while your there check out the story on the 77' 2000 GT, what an awesome machine!


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

[email protected]! Excuse me whilest I check me shorts!


----------

